# Who maintains the ecommerce site?



## alecho (Apr 10, 2008)

Hello, I'm fairly new to t-shirt forum and this question may already been answered. 

My question is...

"If you hire somebody to build your website (freelancer or a firm), who maintains it?"

For example, if we want to add a new product or update the site, do we contact our site builder and ask them to update it? if so, do we have to pay them a monthly fee? Or will they teach us the coding of the website and are we responsible for the updates? What is the term or the contract with the site builder about maintenance?

I have a working knowledge of HTML and CSS, but i'm weak on database related coding (i.e. SQL).

Any reply is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Acaveney (Sep 7, 2009)

the best thing to do would be to use a simple e commerce software 
like zen cart ( i feels its the easiest and best) 

and have a look around for a skin or you can get one made by someone for around $20


----------



## TheJaspMan (Jul 20, 2009)

alecho said:


> Hello, I'm fairly new to t-shirt forum and this question may already been answered.
> 
> My question is...
> 
> ...


 
If you have a working knowledge of HTML and CSS you will do fine with something like Zen-Cart. I have found that there is only a tiny bit of SQL interaction, and really all of that is automated via Zen-Cart. The SQL part is the easiest part of it all, if you ask me.


----------



## Gioclone (Jul 9, 2009)

It depends but whatever you get get it in writting. Rather than ask how much they will charge, set a budget and stick to it.

Zen is good but you still need some db knowledge if you want to customize it.


----------



## pdpatch (Aug 30, 2009)

You can install Zen cart by your self, there is a document that explains how to do that. But I have read it recently so I don't know how good it currently is.

Zen cart has a template system, and there are several larger template makes. The template will cost between $20 to $200 depending on who did it. One of the largest template makers Monster template have drop in zen cart templates.

If you hire some one for $20 to set up your site, Beware!!! I have had to charge site owner hundreds of dollars to fix those sites. 

Most of the better people have a fixed rate for initial setup and template install. But always get a Quote and in writing what exactly they will do.

Yes you can hirer someone to do the dirty day to day work on your site. and you just fulfill orders. Unless your site is bringing in $100,000 or more a year, read the documents for the cart and do it your self.

If you don't have any Idea about how to run a cart there are trainers out there for most of the more popular carts. You may have to do a bit of searching for them but they are there.

Yes I do agree Zen cart is one of the better OSC clones today.

Tom


----------



## TheJaspMan (Jul 20, 2009)

I agree with Tom.

Honestly if you use GoDaddy with basic hosting (like $5 a month) they will install Zen-Cart and the MySQL DB for you at no cost. And you can play with it, trash it and do it again. Its a cheap test drive and I think you would be amazed how simple it can be since you already have some HTML and CSS knowledge. PHP coding within Zen-Cart is not as tough as it seems. And the online help is CRAZY good with Zen.


----------



## hostingdiva (Mar 31, 2006)

You would be responsible for maintenance of your website unless your agreement states otherwise. Generally, your website builder will make himself or herself available for updates. But, you will need to pay extra fees. So, just get your expectations in writing. Make sure you ask these questions up front because some people are just crazy with their fees.....

Also, make sure you discuss how much they will charge you for phone calls.


----------



## RM5 (May 6, 2009)

alecho said:


> Hello, I'm fairly new to t-shirt forum and this question may already been answered.
> 
> My question is...
> 
> ...


Ok, just my opinion. Am not a techie or developer. I would go for a set up where you control basic maintenance. It is quicker for you to add product, change pricing et al. yourself Then it is to send 5 emails and then pay someone else to do it. Half of whom will have less knowledge then you do. Only caveat to that is you need someone you can ctc when you have a major issue on the site. I haven't looked at Zen, Cube Cart or the Osc forks for maybe a 9 months a year.

I would have a look at websites you like in your niche. Look at their base. Then follow forums. Example. Sure Zen for example has a forum. Just see what people are saying.

I have always pretty much, used open source apps so not an expert on the packages.


----------



## the funk (Aug 8, 2007)

It all depends on what you want. I have clients who have NO DESIRE WHATSOEVER to touch ANYTHING. Their business is in sales and marketing, they dont mind the fees. They make money, plain and simple. If we charge $X to upload their products and add a coupon code, it would take them twice as long when they can make much much more than that on the phone and on emails. It all depends what you want to do and what you line of credit looks like =)

But minor updates to the site like adding products, promotions, changing a product image, putting items on sale, adding a Xmas theme, etc are not that hard to do, regardless of software. It just depends on what you want to do and whether or not you have "better" things to do.


----------

